# mountain oysters



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

fixing to get my hands on a pair of mountain oysters. i know absolutly nothing about preparing or cooking them, i'm thinking i want to fry the first ones. anybody know how to clean and cook them, thanks in advance


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

I saw a deal on Man Vs. Food showed them being skinned, sliced crossways, soaked in milk for a few minutes then salted, peppered, floured and fried.

good luck


----------



## Julsbfishin (Jul 2, 2008)

Don't you think a nice Ribeye would be better? :spineyes::help:


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*rib eye/calf fries*



Julsbfishin said:


> Don't you think a nice Ribeye would be better? :spineyes::help:


 you're probly right,but i've heard about these things all my life, nobody ever really does it,now i've got the chance,i,ve got to try it. sort of a bucket list thing.


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

Copied from a google search. Seems like a pretty easy recipe with no crazy exotic ingredients... other than testicles 

Rocky Mountain Oysters Recipe

2 pounds calf testicles
2 cups beer
2 eggs, beaten
1.5 cups all-purpose flour
1/4 cup yellow cornmeal
Salt and ground black pepper to taste
Vegetable oil**
1 tablespoon hot pepper sauce

* Be sure to ask your butcher for calf testicles, not bull testicles. Calf testicles are the size of a walnut and are much more tender than the larger bull testicles.

** Use enough vegetable oil to fill your frying container halfway to the top (to allow for bubbling up and splattering) and to completely cover calf testicles while frying.

With a very sharp knife, split the tough skin-like muscle that surrounds each testicle. Remove the skin (you can remove the skin easily if the testicles are frozen, then peel while thawing). Slice each testicle into approximately 1/4- to 1/2-inch-thick ovals. Place slices in a large pan or blow with enough beer to cover them; cover and let sit 2 hours.

In a shallow bowl, combine eggs, flour, cornmeal, salt, and pepper. Remove testicles from beer; drain and dredge thoroughly in the flour mixture. In a large, deep pot, heat oil to 375 degrees F. Deep fry 3 minutes or until golden brown (will rise to the surface when done). Drain on paper towels.

Serve warm with your favorite hot pepper sauce.


----------



## oldpro (Jul 8, 2009)

I grew up in Fort Worth and several restaurants on the north side of town by the stockyards featured calf fries. I think they still do. There is a restaurant in Oklahome that is famous for their lamb fries. If properly prepared and are the right size both are delicious.

Just use seasoned flour and deep fry them, in my opinion. I make cream gravy and will usually put a touch of mustard in the gravy. If they are the right size they will have a texture like very tender veal. I have some lamb fries now that I got out of Oklahoma, and they are outstanding. Turkey fries are also very good.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I have eaten mountain oysters all of my life. We used to put them in the coals after cutting and branding calves. Let 'em cook for awhile and then slice the skin open and get busy. If you get home with some you can skin them and cut crossways salt and pepper, roll in cornmeal and fry. You can do the same thing with sweetbreads.
Pat


----------



## rzrbak (Jul 8, 2010)

I find they are easier to clean if they are semi frozen...... Wish i had a plate full right now.. Used to fry turkey fries at the fire station i worked at.....We would get them fresh at the processors. Yum, Yum....


----------



## gander (Aug 23, 2006)

My fraternity throws a party every year called Kalf Fry and those are what are served...we cut them into small bit sized pieces get flour or corn meal season it and roll them in it and fry a little while later and some ketchup one of the best meals you could ask for everyone loves em, I have never heard a complaint.


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

2 are not enough, if they are then they are too big and too old and too tough. I was raised on them. And 14,000 acre ranch. I am not sure anymore but I think the USDA prohibits marketing them to the general public. Get at least a couple of dozen about the size of a hen egg. Bilge Bait gave you good advice for cooking.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*I'm ready*

thanks everyone,think i've got enough info to dive in. you're right about 2 not being enough, i think i'll be able to get more. it'll be dredge,batter and fry for the first batch. thanks again.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Back during my college days, there was a place west of Bryan/CS that had "all you can eat" calf fries on something like the 3rd Thurs of every month...I ate my share AND someone elses, but give me a choice ribeye now. I understand your bucket list thang. Bon Appetit!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I used to work fair amnt. of feeder cattle

a #3 washtub full was quite a sight, lots of sad eyed calves in the lots tho


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

My GrandDad, Dad and I have alwasy eaten them. GrandDad would boil until outer skin peels easy, then he would cut cross wise-salt/pepper cornmeal and fry. Then sprinkle with hot sause. Man are they good eats. Some time Granddad would pickle a few for later, but I perfer fried. Give them try you'll like them. Most all replies have some good recipes.


----------



## Gomer 76825 (Jul 31, 2010)

Shorty's in Pleasanton used to make some mean nuts, it was a sunday morning tradition with me and the gang. Dang I'm hungry.


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

They are on the menu at Twin Peaks.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*twin peaks*

been meaning to try that place, now it's urgent!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

cornmeal, fry in hot grease and a lil dip in ketchup/horseradish sauce.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

Bowhunter is correct. Par boil in hot water for a minute or so. It tightens the skin and makes it easy to peel off. Soak in milk and dip in a seasoned flour/corn meal mix. Oh by the way rumor has it that they're good for your love life-if you have one! Kind of hard trying to find the time between all the hunting and fishing, right? LMVFAO!!!!!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

More power to y'all. I have eaten brains, tongues, intestines, stomach lining, heart, liver, kidneys, and pancreas. But this is where I draw the line. I ain't eating sexual reproductive organs...I mean literally


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Bologna*

Active, if you eat bologna, sausage or hot dogs it may be too late!!!


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

Theres a little place in McAlester, OK called Giacomo's that can fry em up some kinda good. Their steaks shouldn't be passed up either.


----------

